# Those 'Eyes' of Willard



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a real nice time on Willard today. Targeted primarily Eyes.

Used the ole 2&3 oz lead bottom bouncer and worm harness.

Now with the spawn all but over...found them in deeper water 15-20'...trolling speed was anywhere from 1.5 - 1.9 MPH. Water temp was 53*- 57*.

As ususal Hershey had a great time with her two favorite 2-legs. 8)

[attachment=2:254lxe28]willard 9 may-5.jpg[/attachment:254lxe28]

Fish'n partner's lines got tangled and when the lines made it to the boat..this was attached to the bottom bouncer. Alls we could say was...*YUK, YUK, TRIPLE YUK*... _/O

Believe she snagged the remenents of some type of long departed fish...couldn't believe it nothing but bones...even hooked the **** thing right in the yapper...(picture doesn't do it justice)

[attachment=1:254lxe28]willard 9 may-6.jpg[/attachment:254lxe28]

Anyways enough of the gross-stuffage...ended up with 3 decent size Eyes and for beginners at Eye fish'n I'm think'n we did okay. Had several other hits but didn't quite get the hook... All the fish were empty of roe.

[attachment=0:254lxe28]willard 9-5.jpg[/attachment:254lxe28]

So now we have some nice Eye meals coming our way this week.

Sure hope where ever you wet a line you had fun.

*To all the Wifes, Girlfriends, Grandmothers, Aunts, Daughters out there in UWN cyber-land*....*Have a very WONDERFUL MOTHER'S DAY*. :wink: :wink:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job on the eyes.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

very nice fish walleye are the only fish i like better than halibut great wite flakey meat grill it with lemon pepper or fry it good stuff


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You are some seriously awesome fisherladies! You really know how to pick a goal and accomplish it, not easy when you consider the difficulty factor of TM's and walleyes. WTG!!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

outstanding, you have done well out there this year. Nice Walleyes. Taste like Perch but one makes a meal. I have some lemon thyme in the kitchen garden that you could use on them.

Or, deep fry the long back fillet and serve on a hotdog bun with fresh tarter sauce!

I spent the entire day getting the big boat out of winter storage and getting ready to use. Maybe a trip to Willard is in order today.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice fish! I was out last Thursday with two other guys and we had a great time. Several bites but only one fish in the boat...a 19 inch eye. Tried for cats in the shallows but no bites. Maybe this week.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice eyes and good lookin pup.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job on those fish!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! I need to get up there and see if I can catch one...still haven't caught one yet... :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, those are nice. Thanks for the report.


----------

